# Best waders?



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

So im in the market for new waders. Wanted to quiz everyone to see whats best. I spent over $300 on a pair of drake equaders and they suck....help!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chris391 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have found the Cabelas Dry Plus work the best for me. Just layer up when it gets cold. I wear these the most and pull out the neos for the late season.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Dry plus milleniums...4 years early goose till ice up...you wont burn up early season...late I wear thinsulate jeans and long jons no problems at all...lace up boots are very comfortable


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Can't go wrong with Cablea waders.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks guys...just made my decision. Thats what my buddy runs and he likes em too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

Dahmer said:


> Can't go wrong with Cablea waders.


I second that, and Cabelas is standing behind their product for many years, in case something goes wrong.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Chris391 said:


> I have found the Cabelas Dry Plus work the best for me. Just layer up when it gets cold. I wear these the most and pull out the neos for the late season.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Yup, this 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Im getting a pair of the jean hieghts if they go on clearance again..wasnt sure leather boots would last but 4 years and only the laces have wear...i use em fishing too ....


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Cabelas warrior II they are breathable and have 1000 grams in the boot. 
Best i've worn and i've had probably >50 pairs of waders over the years. 

Smoke


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> Cabelas warrior II they are breathable and have 1000 grams in the boot.
> Best i've worn and i've had probably >50 pairs of waders over the years.
> 
> Smoke


Just wore mine for the first time this morning and I really liked them. Thought about the Milleniums.. I like the idea of the lace up boots I just wish they had more insulation.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

I use three layers of sox in the milleniums I wont go back to rubber boot foots again but I walk a,lot...but i dress for the weather never get cold


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I bought the Cabelas Northern flight waders (one shoulder strap). Love them so far. Comfortable and like the pockets. I will only buy Cabelas waders. They stand behind their product. Every year I turn them in and get a new pair at equal value or I am credited towards a newer pair.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Cabelas super mag 1600 gram in boots! Cabelas all the way!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

craigrh13 said:


> I bought the Cabelas Northern flight waders (one shoulder strap). Love them so far. Comfortable and like the pockets. I will only buy Cabelas waders. They stand behind their product. *Every year I turn them in and get a new pair at equal value or I am credited towards a newer pair*.


Do they leak when you turn them in or are you taking advantage of there return policy on wader returns? If they don't leak it sounds like you are deff. abusing a great return policy. IF people continue to do that they will eventually get rid of their warranty or make it more difficult to return products. But thats JMO. 

T


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

smoke said:


> Cabelas warrior II they are breathable and have 1000 grams in the boot.
> Best i've worn and i've had probably >50 pairs of waders over the years.
> 
> Smoke


 
I would agree with this 100%! Plus the neopreme backing helps with warmth as well as thicker thinsulate boots. I use these up until late season, and have always kept me warm.
I bought some Columbia 5mm neopremes last year, and they seem to be good as well so far. They are a little tight, but that also may be that my gut is getting bigger


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I have to agree with Smoke - if you are turning them for a new pair every year without some defect and just normal wear, I find that practice questionable at best or morally irreprehensible at worst.

By the sounds of the other reviews of the Cabela's wader products, one year of use before product failure is not normal and the claim that the product is returned annually for new or credit smacks of dishonesty and theft.

The fact that you claim to be doing this, openly and on a widely read public forum, leads me to believe that you are looking for some reaction and to intiate a controversy. This makes me hesitate to reply but the belief that this behavior is wrong and the post encourages others to take advantage of the largess of a good company forces me to abandon my normal reply filters and call you out on this.


----------



## Zen3722 (Sep 6, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> I bought the Cabelas Northern flight waders (one shoulder strap). Love them so far. Comfortable and like the pockets. I will only buy Cabelas waders. They stand behind their product. Every year I turn them in and get a new pair at equal value or I am credited towards a newer pair.


How Hi do the sides come up on the one strap waders? 
Thought about getting some but worried they don't come up high enough.
It's my biggest complaint about the Drake ones I have now.
Like the idea of the one strap though.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

The Doob said:


> I have to agree with Smoke - if you are turning them for a new pair every year without some defect and just normal wear, I find that practice questionable at best or morally irreprehensible at worst.
> 
> By the sounds of the other reviews of the Cabela's wader products, one year of use before product failure is not normal and the claim that the product is returned annually for new or credit smacks of dishonesty and theft.
> 
> The fact that you claim to be doing this, openly and on a widely read public forum, leads me to believe that you are looking for some reaction and to intiate a controversy. This makes me hesitate to reply but the belief that this behavior is wrong and the post encourages others to take advantage of the largess of a good company forces me to abandon my normal reply filters and call you out on this.


Well said Doob, well said. It really doesn't matter what he says on his reply or even if he replies. Still the same outcome. 

*Theft.*​Todd​


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah that post isnt worth a,responce...theft.is theft...and you cant fix stupid...


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

The Doob said:


> I have to agree with Smoke - if you are turning them for a new pair every year without some defect and just normal wear, I find that practice questionable at best or morally irreprehensible at worst.
> 
> By the sounds of the other reviews of the Cabela's wader products, one year of use before product failure is not normal and the claim that the product is returned annually for new or credit smacks of dishonesty and theft.
> 
> The fact that you claim to be doing this, openly and on a widely read public forum, leads me to believe that you are looking for some reaction and to intiate a controversy. This makes me hesitate to reply but the belief that this behavior is wrong and the post encourages others to take advantage of the largess of a good company forces me to abandon my normal reply filters and call you out on this.




Holy Hell. Easy Drama Queen. They all have leaked. The 1st pair leaked by mid duck season. I attempted to fix them, but it did not work. I turned them in before late season. No sense patching a wader that has a warranty. The SECOND pair was bought before duck season. Worked fine all season, then fishing on the maumee in spring discovered leaks in the groin area. I did not even attempt to fix them because , why would I when they stand behind their product? Especially what I paid for them. Turned them in and got the Northern flights. So far so good. Someone asked how hight the sides come up. They come up all the way to the top. 

Now, I went back and re-read what I wrote and I will say that it did look like that was what I was saying, however there is no need to act like a little school girl and start jumping to conclusions. That is not just towards you. That is to several ladies who started popping off.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

No drama here.............. queen. I read .......and reread your post. Sounds like you are taking advatage of Cabelas? 



> *I will only buy Cabelas waders*. They stand behind their product. *Every year I turn them in and get a new pair* at equal value or I am credited towards a newer pair.


After you "reread" your post I guess you must agree thats exacly what it sounded like eh? If your waders leak every year why in the world would you continue to buy more cabelas waders? Because of the warranty? Nuff said I think you called yourself out; now your back pedaling.

Enjoy your waders try out another style next year you may like those better than your last 3 pair in 3 years. I beat the he!! out of my waders duck hunting and trapping and I get at least 3 years out of each pair. You must be extra tough on them I guess.

I have only ever turned in 1 pair and wouldn't have except I had called to place an order and asked how long the warranty lasted. Cabelas used to have no time limit on waders. I turned in a pair that was 3 years old, I told them they were 3 years old and they still let me exchange them. 

Now from what I understand from calling them, it's 1 year from date of purchase. So the warranty is starting to get adjusted accordingly. 
Enjoy being warm and dry.

Smoke school girl popping off again.


----------



## dukhunter (Jan 27, 2011)

Cabelas. I bought a pair of drakes and took them back 4 times and went with the cabelas for like a hundred less 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

If you buy a brand new truck, would you attempt to fix them yourself or would you take it back to the dealer and get it fixed? I like my Cabelas waders. They fit nice and are comfortable. The store is 45 minutes away. So yes, I am glad they stand behind their product and I will continue to buy them. No back pedaling here. I do not believe I am doing wrong.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

dukhunter said:


> Cabelas. I bought a pair of drakes and took them back 4 times and went with the cabelas for like a hundred less


 
Yeah the drake waders are a problem. I don't use them and I'm on their staff. They just have to many weak seams and to much going on to be reliable. They have some great features but they leak. I can get them for a great price but decided not to years ago. All there other stuff is awesome but the waders.............................ahh no. 
Smoke


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Yup, this
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


another vote for dry plus, best wader i've ever owned.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

smoke said:


> Cabelas warrior II they are breathable and have 1000 grams in the boot.
> Best i've worn and i've had probably >50 pairs of waders over the years.
> 
> Smoke


Had to laugh there a little. >50 pairs, last quote mentioned at least 3 years/pair, so that would make you like 150 yrs old - right? :yikes:

Seriously, it peeves me too when people use something for the weekend and return it, or simply return at the end-of-season so they can get another new one at start of next for free.

Had a buddy that would trade his newly bought boat graph in for a Vexlar around December, then at ice-out would be back in buying the same graph in the spring after returning the Vex.

I've been using redheads cause I'm closer to BP, but have NEVER liked any of their footware. I'm extremely hard on boots, and surprisingly, my current set (5 yrs old) now has a pin-hole just above the boot I determined upon setting deeks on Saturday. :help:

So how do you find where the hole is on Neop? Put air in them and watch for bubbles??!~~


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Kennybks said:


> Had to laugh there a little. >50 pairs, last quote mentioned at least 3 years/pair, so that would make you like 150 yrs old - right? :yikes:
> 
> Seriously, it peeves me too when people use something for the weekend and return it, or simply return at the end-of-season so they can get another new one at start of next for free.
> 
> ...


:lol: I see reading my posts eh? I will say I bought my first pair of dri plus in 2003 and thye lasted 3 years with no leaks, until my son started wearing them and that was the end of them. Then I bought another pair in 06 because he was wearing mine. I had a buddy who wanted a new goose and duck call in 09. So he was headed over to Dundee and I told him if you just want to buy me a set or warrior II i'll trade those two calls for that price. He jumped and I have a brand new set just out of the box once for a trip to SC to guide a wounded warrior hunt. For a while there I was buying Hodgman super mags and the boot would dry rot within a year!? I turned in 5 pairs until I finally got tired of the shipping cost and bought a pair of cabelas 3mm neos. Those boot had the ice buster boot with the wool felt liner. Those boots were the best boot I have ever owned. I still have them and the ONLY leak is in the crotch and it is a seep not a leak. Still hanging in my garage and I could wear them today. Been thinking of makeing a set of hip boots out of them? Those boots are at least 12 yo! 

As for the >50 pairs. I used to go through at least one to two pair a year back in the late 60's and through the 70's and 80's they just were not very tough, no insulation and would pretty much rot out the boot after a couple years plus I was trapping from the UP down to the southern lower so barbed wire, sharp sticks, broken concrete etc. and setting traps on the knee and thighs did them in pretty quick. At 40.00-$60.00 per pair it was just an expense of trapping and I paid it. 

I'm older but no where near 150 yo!  

But my point was made.  

Smoke


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a little + a 1/3 that figure myself. I think today's trash bags make better waders than what we grew up with. LOL 

I grew up in Kansas and hunted with either the old canvas-rubber-coated type or Redball rubber waders during the early 70-80's. Trudging to the 900 yard blinds on Cheyenne Bottoms (see link) in Kansas as a kid with a buddy and his Dad. Those waders didn't hold up long to sticks, sharp edged grasses and barbed wire fences!

I pretty much got sold on the neoprene, when I first got a set it was an amazing improvement over those legacy things. Although I do have dryplus jackets, I'm not as sold as I am with Gortex for example. Luckily I have an extra set to wear until I figure out where "my seep" is...

Ever heard of Servus Rubber Co, still in existence, they used to have a fantastic set of hippers for trapping, **** hunting, etc. I had a set last 12 years as well.

Good Hunting!

http://www.kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/content/download/1037/4999/file/Cheyenne Bottoms.pdf
It's been over 30 years since I've been there. OMG do I miss that place!


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Between home, cottage and camp I need four dry pair. My favorites are the (breathable) Lacross Alpha Swamp Fox. They are light, dry, and very comfortable. Unfortunatly, not very warm once it gets down below 20 degrees.


----------



## GabeSki (Jan 4, 2012)

Capt.STU said:


> Cabelas super mag 1600 gram in boots! Cabelas all the way!!!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have the same ones. Great waders, very warm and a good fit too in Stout size.

Team Pound Town

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Got some Hodgman Dura Mag several years back, for how much I use them in the fall splitting time between deer (wader-less) and ducks and how much I don't feel i beat them up I am disappointed. They started leaking last year. From the sounds of everyone I will be going with cabelas next time


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Lol I turn.36.in three weekd...im on my 9th.set....but as smoke said trapping was hard on them.....ice fishing cost me a pair or two allso...


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

My cheapo BIG dOGS of 6+ years just finally gave out this weekend...I think they were $125. I have a backup pair of gander guide series ( a gift...I wouldn't have chose these ones myself) that's going on its 2nd season and already has a small leak in the right boot somewhere...as dumb as it may seem, the Big Dogs were the most dependable wader I've ever owned. If they still sell them, I'm getting another pair very soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

